# 3 weeks post op - cancer AGAIN



## SOFA66 (Jan 30, 2013)

I originally had right lobe removed Aug 2010 which came back PTC 0.6cm. Surgeon said because it was little there was no need for left lobe to be removed. So from there, I was checked every six months for any problems with left lobe - ultrasound and CT. January 2013, nodules detected in left lobe. Had iodine uptake test, came back ok. May 2013, I insisted my endo send me to a ENT. First visit he did ultrasound and FNA, which came back undetermined. I had the left lobe and 2 lymph nodes on right side removed on June 20th. Below is pathology report.

THYROID GLAND -LEFT LOBE LOBECTOMY
-PAPILLARY CARCINOMA
TUMOR SIZES: .7 and .4 CM 
EXTENT OF TUMOR: MINIMAL EXTENSION INTO EXTRATHYROIDAL TISSUE.
LYMPHOVASCULAR INAVSION: NOT IDENTIFIED
MARGINS: FREE OFTUMOR
HASHIMOTOS THYROIDITIS

COMMENT: There are at least two separate papillary carcinomas identified in the LOBECTOMY specimen. The .7 cm tumor is a conventional papillary carcinoma. The .4 cm tumor is a follicular variant of papillary carcinoma. There is minimal extrathyroidal extension exhibited by larger tumor. The pathological stage (AJCC) is pT3 pN0.

I start the low iodine diet on Monday to begin the process of killing any thyroid tissue that is left. I'm a little worried about the larger tumor having spread but am beyond blessed there was NO lymph node involvement. Endo saysi need a scan to see if I have cancer anywhere else.....

Apparently I will spend 2 nights in hospital then come home. Any suggestions/tips from anyone that has gone through this?

Any help explaining the staging of the tumors?

I honestly wished I would have insisted they remove left lobe 3 years ago but I trusted the dr. I would recommend to ANYONE that has cancer in one lobe to immediately remove the other side.

Thankful for this board....that's for sure.


----------



## joplin1975 (Jul 21, 2011)

Well, staging is somewhat determined not just by size of tumor and spread but by age & gender, too.

I'm female, had six cancerous nodules (three good sized), and had lob node involvement, but I was considered stage 1 b/c I am female and under 40.

The RAI process is really effective in most cases. You should have a great prognosis.


----------



## Andros (Aug 26, 2009)

SOFA66 said:


> I originally had right lobe removed Aug 2010 which came back PTC 0.6cm. Surgeon said because it was little there was no need for left lobe to be removed. So from there, I was checked every six months for any problems with left lobe - ultrasound and CT. January 2013, nodules detected in left lobe. Had iodine uptake test, came back ok. May 2013, I insisted my endo send me to a ENT. First visit he did ultrasound and FNA, which came back undetermined. I had the left lobe and 2 lymph nodes on right side removed on June 20th. Below is pathology report.
> 
> THYROID GLAND -LEFT LOBE LOBECTOMY
> -PAPILLARY CARCINOMA
> ...


Aaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaw; sugars!! I am so so sorry you have to go through this.............again.

Others may be able to help with the staging info. Me; I am in the dark on that one.

Just wanted to say I care.


----------

